# just a sweet pic



## cvalda (Sep 23, 2008)

I snapped this pic of four of my little girls after I refilled their water bottle!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Sep 23, 2008)

Me me me me......
What did you put in that water lol
very cute


----------



## Isa (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow

What a nice picture... They are sooo cute 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Sep 26, 2008)

I love how rats are good pets. I have seen some purrrrty nasty ones (wild)


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 26, 2008)

Kelly, shame on you  you are not suppose to be witholding water from your rats just so you can get such cute pic when you finally give them water.  (LOL) Very cute pic.


----------



## cvalda (Sep 26, 2008)

ROFL! I felt really bad actually, I know they had water that morning but they drink so much!!!!! Sometimes it's hard to keep on top of it!


----------



## terryo (Sep 26, 2008)

I love your "rat pictures". I still love that one with the gray head. Do you have a picture of her alone? She's a beauty.


----------



## PATMAN (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice shot. They all look so cozy together!


----------

